# bow mechanic school



## proskinnertts (Mar 8, 2005)

Is there a type of school or instruction to learn how to be a bow mechanic?


----------



## AllenRead (Jan 12, 2004)

There is nothing available to most archers. If you work for a shop, the manufacturers will give seminars. If you can go to the ATA convention, there are classes there.

Most pick it up from this forum, reading, videos and talking to local archery techs. Larry Wise has a couple of books on this and LeEarl has a video coming out soon. The video is probably better than the book for most beginners. There is also a basic video from Apple Archery that's available from Lancaster Archery. 

Good luck,
Allen


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 24, 2004)

pse has a dealer school and george is great. but things change so fast you basicaly have do learn by fixing problems as they arise and write everything down :wink:


----------



## ArcheryBowdocto (Jun 6, 2004)

If you live in Michigan.....I can help teach a few things to you. And yes LeEarl has a video coming out that is the cats ass! Get it asap! I run the DVD all the time in my shop and at my other job.


----------

